# Introduction



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

New to the site. 
New to fly fishing. 
FCFF club member. 
SM Heron 16.
Bote Rackham 12.
Lamson 8wt w Abel Vaya 7/8 reel.
New to the NE FL area.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Delihd (10 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome, that skiff looks familiar😃, glad to see you joined MS, stay in touch


----------



## Bradtothebones (9 mo ago)

Nice looking rigs you got there! Welcome and tight lines 🎣


----------



## jbelliso20 (8 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Flood tides coming soon. Welcome, lots of fishy places here


----------



## Billfisher56 (Apr 22, 2019)

That heron is a sweet ride! that grab set up looks sick!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

gabegabriel73 said:


> Welcome, Love the Heron! Looking to get one soon


What are you selling?


----------



## gabegabriel73 (8 mo ago)

2012 nauticstar 2110 SE


----------



## Fishing with Sause (8 mo ago)

Fly fishing Florida for 3 years fresh and salt water


----------

